# Java-Probleme: could not find libjava.so [ gelöst ... ]

## reyneke

Hallo, Forum.

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit das Problem, daß einige Programme - allen voran gettext - meine Java-Installation nicht finden. Ich hab schon mehrere JDKs ausprobiert: Blackdown, IBM, SUN, Kaffee - jedesmal natürlich mit java-config System-VM und Classpath angepasst. Leider jedoch bislang ohne Erfolg...

Momentan siehts so aus:

 *"emerge gettext" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /bin/sh ../lib/javacomp.sh -d . ./gnu/gettext/GettextResource.java
> 
> cd . && test ! -d /usr/lib/jdk1.1.8 || env PATH=/usr/lib/jdk1.1.8/bin:$PATH javadoc -d javadoc1 gnu/gettext/*.java
> ...

 

 *"java-config -L" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1) *
> 
> [blackdown-jre-1.4.1] "Blackdown JRE 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jre-1.4.1)
> ...

 

 *"java-config -l" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ant] Java-based build tool similar to 'make' that uses XML configuration files. (/usr/share/ant/package.env)
> 
> [bsh] BeanShell is a small, free, embeddable, Java source interpreter withobject scripting language features. (/usr/share/bsh/package.env)
> ...

 

 *"echo $JAVAC $JAVA_HOME" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/javac
> 
> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1
> ...

 

 *"echo $CLASSPATH" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/ant/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant/lib/ant-launcher.jar:\
> 
> /usr/share/bsh/lib/bsh.jar:/usr/share/oro/lib/oro.jar:/usr/share/bcel/lib/bcel.jar:\
> ...

 

Ich hoffe wirklich, jemand kann mir helfen. Das ganze geht schon seit vier Wochen so und mir allmählich tierisch auf die Nerven.

Mit hoffnungsfrohem Gruß,

reyneke

\edit:

Mir ist noch was eingefallen:

 *"find / -name "libjava.so" -exec ls -la {} \;" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48  2. Jan 2004  /lib/libjava.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 141980  3. Okt 16:53 /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
> ...

 

----------

## cromero

to fidn your JVM do:

```

cromero@quaoar cromero $ which java

/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_06/bin/java

```

and usually your libjava.so is in /your/java/dir/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

Of course u can always use:

```

cromero@quaoar cromero $ find / -name "libjava.so"

/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_06/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

/usr/java/j2re1.4.2_06/lib/i386/libjava.so

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2_rc1/lib/i386/libjava.so

```

----------

## reyneke

Hi, cromero.

Thx for your reply and for your suggestion.

However,  how do I tell gettext and the other java programs to use that lib and VM?

It all seems well configured but gettext, ant, etc. just won't compile though.

CU,

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

Hat wirklich niemand eine AHnung, was nicht stimmen könnte?

----------

## reyneke

*push*

----------

## Fauli

Hilft ein env-update?

----------

## reyneke

Nope. Das muß ja eh nach java-config ausgeführt werden (siehe auch Gentoo-Java-Howto). 

Hab's aber trotzdem nochmal probiert. Aber alles beim alten: configure findet libjava.so nicht, obwohl sie an der üblichen Stelle im System vorhanden ist. 

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.

Gruß,

reyneke.

\etwas später:

OK, ich hab's.

Ich bin nochmal die letzten Outputs des Buildversuchs durchgegangen und hab die Befehle "von Hand" aufgerufen. Dabei kam ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:

```

jar cf libintl.jar gnu/gettext/GettextResource*.class

```

die Fehlermeldung produzierte. 

"which jar" ergab: /opt/bin/jar". Dieses Binary gehörte aber laut qpckg zu keinem Paket ... 

Ich hab's erstmal in mein /root verschoben und anstelle dessen einen Symlink auf /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/jar erstellt. Gettext hat nun erfolgreich compiliert. 

Allerdings stelle ich mir grade die Fage, ob dieses verwaiste jar eine Backdoor sein könnte oder ob es aus einem nicht mehr existentem Paket stammt. War jar früher ein Extra-Paket?

----------

